# Your Favorite Bets



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

So, does anyone here have any unusual side bets? Funny betting stories? Post them here!


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I won fifty bucks off of my friend once. I told him he would hit it into the bunker and he didnt believe me. Now he doesnt bet me anymore.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

I always bet people on the 7th hole of this one course I play it. It has a big lake of water from the tee off to about 50 yards out. It's fun because most people bet and are so freaked out by the water that they end up topping the ball right into the pond. More money for me.


----------

